# Can't get sound woking?



## Kornowski

*Gigabyte 965P-(D)S3 USERS! Sound Problems!*

Hi,

I've installed SP2 and all the updates MS has to throw at me...

I've also installed all of the drivers that came with the MOBO CD, and yet my sound still doesn't work.

I get the error thing when you try and play a sound in Media Player, the little red circle with the cross appears next to the track.

I don't have any sound, What do I need to do?

Thanks


----------



## Shane

may seem a stupid question mate but have you downloaded the audio drivers?

was there any audio drivers on the mobo cd?


----------



## PabloTeK

Go to the Gigabyte site, when I got my board the drivers were so out of date that Windows would often get a STOP error. It also improves the sound for some reason.


----------



## Kornowski

> may seem a stupid question mate but have you downloaded the audio drivers?
> 
> was there any audio drivers on the mobo cd?



Yeah, I've installed the ones that came with the MOBO CD, but it doesn't want to know they're there, it doesn't think I have any sound deviced 



> Go to the Gigabyte site, when I got my board the drivers were so out of date that Windows would often get a STOP error. It also improves the sound for some reason.



Just taking a look now...

Downloading the ones off the site now, really, really slow


----------



## Kornowski

Is there anything I need to do enable on-board sound?

I got the 1st driver off the Gigabyte web site, installed it and it still doesn't work?   It's really annoying!


----------



## holdenssx

you might try going to the device manager and going under the category with sound and seeing if anything is disabled or has an error


----------



## Kornowski

Nothings disabled and there doesn't look as if theres any errors, no yellow question marks either.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> Nothings disabled and there doesn't look as if theres any errors, no yellow question marks either.



Tell me the name of the Audio Chipset you have. I might be able to help ya out then.

Kornowski, you're just having all kinds of difficulty with this build, eh? It happens

Tried This??
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=Driver&FileID=837


----------



## holdenssx

try going into your BIOS and making sure onboard sound is enabled


----------



## Kornowski

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/wi...&id=C00D11BA&contextid=68&originalid=80040256

Thats the page it links me to when I click web-help.





Here are the chipsets:

Northbridge: Intel® P965 Express Chipset 
Southbridge: Intel® ICH8 
Marvell 8056 Gigabit LAN Controller 
GIGABYTE SATAII controller 
*Realtek ALC883 8 Channel Audio Codec*



> Kornowski, you're just having all kinds of difficulty with this build, eh? It happens


 I know 



> try going into your BIOS and making sure onboard sound is enabled



I looked in the BIOS and I can't find anything, am I overlooking anything?


----------



## holdenssx

I did some research and I guess theres a lot of people with this problem after installing SP2, one solution that worked was: 

To resolve the issue, browse to %windir%\inf, find the machine.inf file, and copy it to a temporary folder. Edit the file and remove the line that says "ExcludeFromSelect=*" - it's around line 20 of the machine.inf file.

Now go to control panel, add new hardware, don't let it automatically detect, and navigate through until you get to the point where you can install a driver from a disk using the "have disk" button. Point the installer to the edited machine.inf file, and choose the "plug and play software enumerator" from the list. Amazingly, the sound will now work, even without rebooting.

hope this helps


----------



## Kornowski

The CD that came with the MOBO had drivers for the sound on but I couldn't install it because it needed SP1 or higher, so I went ahead and got SP2, installed the drivers and it won't work.

So, I'll give that a go, thanks a lot


----------



## Kornowski

I just took a look and there's a few machine files, Which one do I go for?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Jeez, I was screaming at my PC when I put it together because Intel put their drivers on a DVD and at the time I just had a CD-Burner. Let me do some research, here is a driver Realtek ALC883.


----------



## Kornowski

I've installed about 3 sets of drivers and none of them have worked, I think it has to be something about it being disabled, but I don't know where? 



> Now go to control panel, add new hardware, don't let it automatically detect, and navigate through until you get to the point where you can install a driver from a disk using the "have disk" button. Point the installer to the edited machine.inf file, and choose the "plug and play software enumerator" from the list. Amazingly, the sound will now work, even without rebooting.



I have to select the hardware I want to do it for?


----------



## holdenssx

Its none of those, you'll need to go to folder options, and show hidden files and folders, then from your windows directory find the INF folder, inside the folder there should be a machine file.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

SP2 of XP???


----------



## Kornowski

Ok Thanks, But once I've found that and say, put it in a folder on my desktop, When I 'Add New Hardware' I have to select the hardware I want to add, I can't just add nothing?



> SP2 of XP???


 About the Drivers? Well, The ones that came with the motherboard CD, I'd of thought would be Ok, but no, Then some off the Gigabyte web site and they didn't work


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I don't see why the friggin' drivers didn't work? AHHH, I will be building with the same stuff soon and I don't wanna go through that crap. GRR! I thought Gigabyte was better than that.


----------



## Kornowski

It's *Sooo* annoying!

I've send Gigabyte an Email to see what they have to say, I can't find anything about it on the internet


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I couldn't either, I am gonna Copy & Paste holdenssx's solution into Word and save that for myself. Gigabyte better be doing something about it.


----------



## Kornowski

I couldn't understand or get it to work, so I don't know what do to?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

PM PC eye and tell him I referred you to him, he will probably know exactly what to do.


----------



## holdenssx

once you go to add new hardware, click next, wait for it to look for new hardware, click yes i already connected it, click next, scroll all the way down, go to add new hardware device, click next, click the option to install it manually, click next, click next again and choose the have disk button, then from there direct it to the folder where the edited machine.inf file is


----------



## Kornowski

I speak to PC Eye all the time, Do you think? I'll give it a go


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Go for it


----------



## Kornowski

I've just PM'ed him.

I heard that you have to downlaod Microsoft UAA (Universal Audio Architecture) Bus driver before you can get the Audio to work, So I'm checking that out now...


----------



## holdenssx

from what I found just googling it seems that its not motherboard or soundcard specific, its more just a sp2 problem

and try what I said, it shoud work, and after you click have disk and direct it to the machine (that you edited) you need to click ok then scroll down and choose plug and play software device enumerator


----------



## Kornowski

> from what I found just googling it seems that its not motherboard or soundcard specific, its more just a sp2 problem



What do you do to fix it? The instructions that you gave weren't all that clear, sorry. Would you be able to do it step by step please?


----------



## holdenssx

sorry about that

1. Go to your WINDOWS folder
2. Go into the inf folder (if you dont see an inf folder: go to tools, then select folder options, from there open the view tab and make sure the the show hidden files and folder option is selected, click ok)
3. in the inf folder you should see a file called machine (not machine.pnf)
4. open the file and find the line that says "ExcludeFromSelect=*" then erase that line
5.click file, save as, and save it in my documents.
6. in the control panel, go to add new hardware, click next, (the wizard will search for new hardware), 
7. when you have the option, choose "yes, i have already connected the hardware, click next
8. scroll all the way down and choose "add a new hardware device", click next
9. choose "install the hardware that i manually self from a list", click next
10. scroll down and select system devices, click next
11. now select "have disk", click browse and go to my documents and click on the machine file, and click open. and click ok
12. in the "model" column scroll down and select "Plug and Play software device enumerator"
13. click next, and finish the wizard

hope this helps


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks for the intrustions, just tried it and it hasn't worked?


----------



## holdenssx

if you go into device manager, and expand system devices do you see plug and play software device enumerator?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I can see two of them.

I found this also:






When I try and click update driver it asks me to put the CD in.


----------



## holdenssx

if you go to run and type in services.msc and click enter is the windows audio service started?


----------



## Kornowski

It's just called Services.


----------



## holdenssx

Kornowski said:


> It's just called Services.



yes but when you click start and go to run you have to type in services.msc (atleast on my computer)


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I did that, the windows that opened was called servicies, I'm trying some more drivers now, I'll let you know how they go.


----------



## holdenssx

alright thanks man, it'll be interesting to see what fixes it


----------



## PC eye

The best way to find information on bios settings is to review the user manual that comes along with the board itself or go to the support site, The link may or may not download and open the manual so the following screen shots will show where to look there in the Integrated Peripherals section. http://america.giga-byte.com/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_ga-965p-s3_e.pdf

 The download page for drivers and the user manual are found at http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products...view.aspx?ProductID=2321&ModelName=GA-965P-S3

 Once you are in that part of the bios setup program look to see if the Azalia Codec settings is on "auto". It should be that way by default. Notice the shaded item in the screen here.





The following screen is taken from the pdf file once page #34 was enlarged.





 Hopefully your audio chip is good and you simply installed the wrong set of drivers. SP2 doesn't always block driver installations or updates. But if the chip is not defective the Windows firewall may be hampering you there. Try going into the Control Panel>Security and disabling that temporarily. You can also try exiting any other antivirus or firewall programs you have on the system to see if one of those is hampering the sound.


----------



## Kornowski

I've seen tha Azila thing before and I've noticed that it is set to Auto, so that's Ok.
I'll try turning off an anti-virus when I install the drivers, thanks.


----------



## Kornowski

Just got drivers off the Realtek web site and waited for it to download and I get this message!






I'm sick of the friggin' thing beeping at me !!!!


----------



## Kornowski

For some reason too the computer had been acting really slow. IE and other various programs would stop responding. The Task Bar would become un-usable, I wouldn't be able to click it, but I could use ALT + TAB to switch between programs. But they wouldn't be showing up in the Task Bar.

This computer malarky is really annoying me, sometimes I don't know why I even bother! 

I un-installed everything to do with the Realtek drivers, using Add and Remove Programs and CCleaner. For some reason the computer was Ok again, it would work normal and IE would respond, I don't know why though.

So, I'm going to install the drivers that came with the motherboard CD again and see what it does...


*Anybody else who has the Gigabyte 965P-(D)S3:

Could you please tell me exactly what you did to get your sound working, please!*
Thanks.

Gigabyte sent me an Email and said that I should download these drivers:
http://www.gbt-tech.co.uk/Support/M...erboard&ProductID=2457&ProductName=GA-965P-S3

I'll give it a go when I get back from college.


----------



## fatdragon

i used to have the same problem as you, i fix it the problem (somehow) but then there no volume control in the task bar


----------



## Kornowski

Can you not remeber what you did to fix it?


----------



## Kornowski

http://help.lockergnome.com/general/Gigabyte-GA-965p-S3-board-sound-ftopict51074.html

I found that on the net but it still doesn't help me


----------



## StrangleHold

Have you tried to manually install them from the device manager


----------



## Kornowski

You mean like right clicking it and then doing it?
I haven't, no, I'll give it a try though. Do I go to the select manually thing and then find the instal file on the CD or is there something esle?


----------



## StrangleHold

Yea put the cd in, stop the installer. Open device manager, go to your sound device, right click, cilck update driver, no not this time, install from a specific location,dont search I will choose the driver to install, have disk, then browse to it on the cd. Now then you go to device manager you might have a few listings under sound, pick the sound device itself to update


----------



## Kornowski

I tried that and it didn't work, thanks though.

I found this:
http://groups.google.fr/group/micro...ad/7e963da851ca8ffd/9c7de75192ca1245?lnk=raot

I've tried everything and nothing will work!!!!!!! FFS! 

I put the High Defination Drivers on and my computer becomes so sluggish, I can't do anything, I've had to reset it so many times! I take them off and it works fine. I've had no luck with drivers off either Realtek's website or Gigabyte's 

I really don't know what to do!
I don't want to buy a sound card, I shouldn't have to! This thing has onboard!!!!!!!


----------



## PabloTeK

Well the Realtek Audio worked on mine straight away, the CD did some auto-install of every driver and boom it was done! The Sound Blasters are much better though because they sound 'purer' than the onboard audio to my ears anyway, the onboard felt a bit muffled on default compared to the sound card.

But anyway...

I think the DS4 CD plopped the Microsoft driver on before the Realtek set so perhaps the order of installing is the issue...


----------



## Cromewell

Can you post a screenshot of the sound, video and game controllers tree in device manager?

edit: run 'scan for hardware changes' in device manager before you take the screenshot


----------



## Kornowski

I've tried installing the Microsoft Driver and then the Realtek drivers...

Do you think you could upload the drivers some-where for me? Think they'd work?

Cromewell, sure, here it is:


----------



## Shane

man this is a pain in the backside isnt it mate...i would just buy a cheap £20 soundcard,Even a cheap one will be better than onboard.


----------



## Kornowski

It looks as if that's what I'm going to have to do, it just annoys me the fact that it comes with onboard and it won't work and everybody else it Ok! 

I found a SoundBlaster one for £15, so...


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> It looks as if that's what I'm going to have to do, it just annoys me the fact that it comes with onboard and it won't work and everybody else it Ok!
> 
> I found a SoundBlaster one for £15, so...



yeah i would just get that then mate...i mean you could be there forever trying to get the thing to work.

the Soundblaster card will be alot better than onboard.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Speaking of the Sound Blaster, what kind is it? 

I like the Audigy ZS2, but I don't think they are made anymore. Are they?


----------



## Kornowski

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/98938/rb/27314305978

It's that one, It looks as if thats what I'm going to have to do, yeah


----------



## INTELCRAZY

It's an Audigy, that's cool. They just had to go and replace the Audigy with that new, crap Fatal1ty. I have heard so many bad things about those, they sound pitiful.


----------



## Kornowski

Look like a good card then? I think that's what I'm going to have to do, it sucks


----------



## Kornowski

Right, So I think I may of figured out why it hasn't worked. I mean, C'mon, Why would it not work for *only* me!? Pffft  Stupid computers! Anyway...

It says on the driver installation CD that it is designed for SP1 on XP.

and I don't think I installed it when I had put Windows on, Does Windows come with SP1?

So then I went ahead and got SP2 and all of the updates from MS and then installed the stuff...

So do you think I need to un-install all of the updates and then put the sound drivers on?

I thought it was a good idea, What do you think?


----------



## johnb35

You could just have a dead sound chip.  Not common but possible.  If it really bothers you, rma the board for a new one.  But it seems to me that there a lot of problems with onboard sound lately especially with the P5B series from ASUS.  I got the P5B-E and had crackling with my onboard sound. So I have separate Turtle Beach card.


----------



## Kornowski

I suppose it could be, I'm going to try what I suggested in the last post and if that doesn't work then I'll buy a sound card. Thanks for the help though


----------



## Cromewell

My XP disc is SP2 and the drivers worked fine. I'd upload the ones I used (or find a download) but I wont be home until saturday night.

From the screen shot it looks like the hardware is active and detected by windows the driver just doesn't want to go. Have you tried these ones? (version 1.65) http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4902.html


----------



## Kornowski

Ok sure, Thanks a lot Cromewell.

Yeah, It is there and Windows does see it, but the drivers aren't having any of it.

Thanks, No, I haven't, I'll give them a go, Thanks.

Should I install the MS HD Audio thing off my CD and then the drivers from the link you showed me.


----------



## Cromewell

The UAC or whatever? I remember installing something like that myself but it didn't seem to do anything (just popped up and was gone).

Have you tried installing them before you install any windows updates?


----------



## PC eye

Kornowski said:


> I've tried installing the Microsoft Driver and then the Realtek drivers...
> 
> Do you think you could upload the drivers some-where for me? Think they'd work?
> 
> Cromewell, sure, here it is:


 
 Under "other devices" right click on the item and choose the update driver option. But let Windows run the search for a better set of drivers. It soumds like you are going after the wrong ones? The other devices suggest that drivers were never fully installed. Try right clicking and doing the same having Windows install those for you. You will probably be prompted for the XP installation cd there unless Windows puts them in on the spot.

 The screen shot here shows the link for the 32bit drivers if you accidently downloaded the 64bit seen above those. If you clicked fast and didn't catch it then you probably downloaded the 64bit set initially. Also look over the other updates since those may take care of the other yellow marked items for you.


----------



## Cromewell

Actually, the bottom link is only for UAA (which should be installed first according to the documentation). The top link is the actual driver and is for 32 and 64 bit systems


----------



## PC eye

Kornowski probably needs the bus driver seen there  along with the correct audio driver set. With just the audio set no results seen? He started to ask about that earlier in the thread but got side tracked a little.

 This is right from Gigabyte there for that model. The page there also has the system bus and other updates to consider going for. Finding the bios setting at the default auto suggests a driver missing if not wrong version or bad chip?

 As for not seeing the volume control on the Start menu's taskbar the properties menu in XP doesn't list a check box for it like you would for the clock or quick launch bar. Yet that was easy to see displayed in Vista as you can see in the image here. The taskbar is locked at the top of the display not bottom here. http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/4164/addingnewsatalv9.jpg fatdragon was wondering about that earlier.


----------



## Kornowski

> Have you tried installing them before you install any windows updates?



No, I put SP2 and all the updates on and then installed them. Should I get rid of all the updates or just SP2? Or, put Windows back on?




> Under "other devices" right click on the item and choose the update driver option. But let Windows run the search for a better set of drivers. It soumds like you are going after the wrong ones? The other devices suggest that drivers were never fully installed. Try right clicking and doing the same having Windows install those for you. You will probably be prompted for the XP installation cd there unless Windows puts them in on the spot.



It doesn't do anything, I've tried and it can't find anything, even when I put the CD in.

The top download has both the driver and the UAA Drivers, but Gigabyte's download speed is so slow, It'll take for-ever! 




> Kornowski probably needs the bus driver seen there along with the correct audio driver set. With just the audio set no results seen? He started to ask about that earlier in the thread but got side tracked a little.



I've tried that, when I put it on my computer goes unbelievibly slow, and often just locks up, I have to reset it all the time.


----------



## Kornowski

Well, I've just got rig of SP2 and downloaded and installed SP1 and then put the drivers on and nothing happened.

SO, as a last resort I'm going to try installing Windows again and then putting the drivers on straight away.

Was it the first thing you guys did after you'd got Windows on it?
I think I may of put them on after having SP2?


----------



## Cromewell

Not being able to think of/find anything else, I'd try installing all the drivers before you install any windows updates. You installed the INF drivers first right? I don't know if it would help or not but it's probably worth a shot





> but Gigabyte's download speed is so slow


Are any of the tiwan manufacturers sites any faster? Asus' site is just as slow if not more so.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I'm going to give that a go, it's worth a shot, It's what I should of done in the first place.

INF Drivers? I've installed the MS HD Driver and then the Realtek drivers, but it didn't work.

I don't know, I haven't come accross any of them. You think they'd have some decent servers to help out their customers 

I'll put Windows on tomorrow night, I'm busy today and I'm in work tomorrow


----------



## Cromewell

INF drivers are sometimes called chipset drivers. http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng


----------



## Kornowski

I don't know, only what came with the motherboard CD and other sound drivers. Which one(s) off that page should I try?

EDIT: The one you linked me to, is it the one that is compatable with my motherboard?
Thanks


----------



## Cromewell

Yes it will work, it seems gigabyte has a newer version available on their site. I don't know what's up with that, 8.3.0.1013 isn't available on Intels site. Here's the gigabyte one if you would prefer. http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=Driver&FileID=932


----------



## PC eye

Since you don't have either SP1 or SP2 already stored on the drive you may want to download the full 266mb SP2 right to a folder from http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Windows-XP-SP2-RTM.shtml

 You may have had the sound working without knowing it. Try assigning a sound to "popup menus" in the Control Panel like seen in the image here. http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/5789/menusoundhb4.jpg 

Once you have a specific sound assigned to a click and easy feature like a simple right click on the desktop go to "Start>Programs>Accessories>Entertainment" and see if the volume level is up far enough and the sound mixer is set correctly. Also look over the software for sound provided to see if there's volume control there as well. Try right clicking the desktop a few times to see if you hear anything. 

With the correct drivers in you should be hearing something at some point. That would at least show if the audio chip is good. Also look in the bios at auto and diable to see if there is a 3rd setting? I doubt it but auto usually means allowing an expansion card to be detected. With a clean install of Windows SP2 should have gone on without problems. This sounds more like a software problem where something either didn't go on good or you need to adjust one or more settings.


----------



## Kornowski

I'm putting Windows back on now, I'm going to try that.


----------



## Kornowski

Just to let you guys know that I got the sound working, I just put Windows and SP1 on and then the drivers and it works, getting SP2 now


----------



## johnb35

Kornowski said:


> Just to let you guys know that I got the sound working, I just put Windows and SP1 on and then the drivers and it works, getting SP2 now



If you still have problems after installing SP2, try slipstreaming SP2 into a new installation cd.  Use a program called Autostreamer, works very well.  Sometimes there are issues when updating to SP2 instead of installing it from the beginning.


----------



## Kornowski

I've just put SP2 on and it's all working fine, so I'm happy  Thanks though!


----------



## PC eye

It sounds like you saw a bad install of drivers and other things on the first attempt. Something may have been missing or gone on incomplete with Windows itself. But at least you know it was software not hardware there.


----------



## Cromewell

Well it only took 9 pages to get it working, we are just that good 

At least you got it going, it sucks having to return a board only to get a new one back and possibly have the same problem.


----------



## Kornowski

> It sounds like you saw a bad install of drivers and other things on the first attempt. Something may have been missing or gone on incomplete with Windows itself. But at least you know it was software not hardware there.



I think I may of just put them on in the wrong order or something 



> Well it only took 9 pages to get it working, we are just that good
> 
> At least you got it going, it sucks having to return a board only to get a new one back and possibly have the same problem.



lol!  
CF *ARE* amazing!

I know, I wouldn't of been annoying to say the least! I'm also glad it stopped beeping at me too! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## tweak

your intergrated sound card might have gone bad
try geting a new one


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks for the help, I got it working though


----------



## PC eye

Cromewell said:


> Well it only took 9 pages to get it working, we are just that good
> 
> At least you got it going, it sucks having to return a board only to get a new one back and possibly have the same problem.


 
 9 pages? Was that all? I thought we could write a new section here.    And the thought of returning a good board and then really get stuck with a? How could we could even think of that.  



Kornowski said:


> I think I may of just put them on in the wrong order or something
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> CF *ARE* amazing!
> 
> I know, I wouldn't of been annoying to say the least! I'm also glad it stopped beeping at me too!
> 
> Thanks guys!


 
Of course CF is amazing Where you have been all this time?   Well at least you were able to get it going without..? You did didn't you restall Windows.   Apparently you must have reversed eht the reversed desrever order to see forward... How's that go now?   Always a software bug!


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, it's going great at the moment, all the updates and SP's and it works a charm


----------



## PC eye

I knew it wasn't simply installing either SP1 or SP2 that caused the problem there. My first XP disk was an annoyance with having to download the SP2 and install that separately. But the last two builds still had onboard sound work without any problem until disabled for a Creative model. But the news is good there now with no need to rma anything! 

Keep an eye out for a good deal on an XP disk with SP2 included if you have no plans for Vista? But that may turn out to be a topic for another thread sometime? I use the onboard seen on board mainly for emergencies if a card goes bad here. I still have to use an expansion card for other things like monitoring video captures with sound and of course running the EAX effects in games. That is where you may want to look at adding in a good card.


----------

